# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  κεραία για δέκτη VHF

## darthtony

έχω ποστάρει ήδη γι αυτο το θέμα εδω: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=42187&page=6
αλλά πιστεύω οτι εδώ τερειάζει καλύτερα η ερώτηση(αν θεωρείτε spam σβήστε το :Smile: )

 Θέλω να φτιάξω κεραία για ένα δέκτη VHF (συγκεκριμένα συχνότητες γύρω στους 125Mhz) . επειδή είμαι άσχετος παραπκαλώ να είναι όσο πιο απλή γίνεται.
έχω δει μερικά σχέδια στο internet αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι πιο κατάλληλο. επιπλέον, όλα χρησιμοποιών ομοαξονικό καλώδιο για τηλεόραση, αλλά ο δέκτης μου(ό,τι πιο φτηνο βρήκα) παίρνει βιδωτη τηλεσκοπική κεραία, οπότε δεν ξέρω που να συνδέσω τα δυο καλώδια.

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

φτιαξε ενα διπολο λ/2 η λ/4

ειναι πολυ απλες κεραιες με ικανοποιητικη αποδωση


η βιδωτη κεραια του δεκτη σου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχει βυσμα sma

θα χρησιμοποιησεις ανταπτορα απο θυλικο βυσμα sma σε θυλικο pl η so-239  στο καλωδιο θα βαλεις το αντηστοιχο αρσενικο θα το βυδωσεις στον ανταπτορα και το sma θα βιδοθει στον δεκτη σου στη θεση της κεραιας αντι για κεραια

----------


## darthtony

τι είναι το βύσμα sma(απλά βιδώνει- είναι δέκτης του κιλού :P)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Η κατακόρυφη κεραία είναι προτιμότερη.
Μια λ/4 ground plane πχ. 
Με μαστίγιο (κατακόρυφο αγωγό)  μήκους 0.95 λ/4 και 3 (2-4) ράντιαλς κατά 5% μακρύτερα, οριζόντια ή λοξά προς τα κάτω.
Το λ/4 για συχνότητα 125MHz είναι 75:125=0.6m.
Άρα μαστίγιο 58cm και ράντιαλς 60cm περίπου.
Εφ'όσον πρόκειται για κεραία λήψης, τα μήκη δεν είναι καθόλου κρίσιμα, ούτε η Ζο του κοάξιαλ και τα στάσιμα (VSWR).
Η κατασκευή μπορεί να γίνει με μονόκλωνο καλώδιο ηλεκτρικών εγκαταστάσεων 2.5mm2. H στήριξη, σε ένα ξύλο, σκουπόξυλο ή σωλήνα PVC, με δεματικά καλωδίων πχ. Η σύνδεση με τον δέκτη μπορεί να γίνει με καλώδιο κοάξιαλ TV 75Ω. Δεν χρειάζονται κονέκτορες.
Η σύνδεση του κοάξιαλ με την κεραία θα γίνει ως εξής: Η ψύχα στο μαστίγιο και το μπλεντάζ στα ράντιαλς. Να μονωθεί το σημείο σύνδεσης, με λαστιχοταινία ή σιλικόνη. Η σύνδεση με τον δέκτη μπορεί να γίνει και επαγωγικά, τυλίγοντας 2-3 σπείρες καλώδιο 1.5mm2 γύρω από τη βάση 
της τηλεσκοπικής κεραίας του δέκτη και συνδέοντάς το με το κοάξιαλ.
Τίποτα δεν είναι κρίσιμο!
Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και καλές ακροάσεις.
Σαν επόμενο βήμα  θα πρότεινα ίσως την κατασκευή ενός απλού δέκτη υπερανάδρασης. Μια πολύ απλή και αποτελεσματική λύση για ακρόαση της airband, που δίνει τη χαρά της ιδιοκατασκευής.

----------


## darthtony

Φίλε γαληνίτη.
καταρχάς αν κατάλαβα καλά μου προτείνεις να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο? http://www.pbase.com/dickh/image/27104369.jpg
και για την σύνδεση να τυλίξω το κεντρικο καλώδιο στη κεραία(και το πλέγμα που?)

----------


## ReFas

> Η κατακόρυφη κεραία είναι προτιμότερη.
> Μια λ/4 ground plane πχ. 
> Με μαστίγιο (κατακόρυφο αγωγό) μήκους 0.95 λ/4 και 3 (2-4) ράντιαλς κατά 5% μακρύτερα, οριζόντια ή λοξά προς τα κάτω.
> Το λ/4 για συχνότητα 125MHz είναι 75:125=0.6m.
> Άρα μαστίγιο 58cm και ράντιαλς 60cm περίπου.



Nα πάλι το ίδιο  :Smile: 

Φίλε Κώστα μήπως μπορείς να βοηθήσεις εσυ στην απορία μου γιατί τα ραντιαλ πρέπει να είναι 5% μεγαλύτερα;
Εχεις κάποια αναφορά πάνω σε αυτό;
Ρωτάω γιατί εγώ ξέρω το βραχυντικό συντελεστή να ισχύει και για τα ραντιαλ και δεν εχω βρει πουθενά αναφορά που να λέει για 5% μεγαλυτερά.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εγώ έχω διαβάσει στο βιβλίο του Les Moxon HF Antennas for All Locations ότι το μήκος των ακτίνων πρέπει να είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το μήκος του κεντρικού στοιχείου. Όποτε έκανα κατασκευή ground plane με αυτό τον τρόπο πάντα δούλευε σωστά.
Και κάτι άλλο: επειδή το πλάτος της μεταλλικής βάσης της κεραίας (όταν είναι κατασκευασμένη σε βάση και όχι "εκστρατείας" με ηλεκτρολογικά καλώδια) συμμετέχει στο μήκος των ακτίνων (radials) , τότε πρέπει το συνολικό μήκος από το άκρο της ακτίνας έως το κέντρο της βάσης να έχει μήκος λ/4 επί το βραχυντικό συντελεστή 95%.

----------


## darthtony

τι είναι αυτο το λ?

----------


## antonis_x

> τι είναι αυτο το λ?



Μήκος κύματος.

----------


## darthtony

και το μήκος κύματος πώς συνδέετε με τη συχνότητα(μαθηματικα)

----------


## antonis_x

> και το μήκος κύματος πώς συνδέετε με τη συχνότητα(μαθηματικα)



λ= u/f όπου f η συχνότητα και u η ταχύτητα διάδοσης του κύματος.

----------


## darthtony

έφτιαξα αυτο:http://img341.imageshack.us/i/05122009001z.jpg/
στα γρήγορα.
τι λέτε?(το πλέγμα δεν το έχω συνδέσει)

----------


## darthtony

τελικά την τέλειωσα, και πέρασα 5-6 σπείρες με καλώδιο μονόκλωνο 1mm2(νομίζω)
βελτιώθηκε η λήψη, αλλά όχι δραματαικα(πήγα και στον 4ο όροφο, εώ ήμουν στον πρώτο. σκέφτομαι να χρησιμποποιήσω τη κεραία ραδιοφώνου που έχει το σπίτι και η σύνδεση να μη γίνεται επαγωγικά, αλλά να συμδέσω μέσα στο δέκτη τα καλώδια. τι λέτε?

----------


## Γαληνίτης

-Ο αείμνηστος Les Μοxon, G6XN, όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του βιβλίου του (*), αφέρεται σε κεραίες HF. 
Υποστηρίζει δε και αποδεικνύει ότι η λ/4 ground plane με συμμετρικά λ/4 ράντιαλς -την οποία και δεν συνιστά- δεν είναι παρά ένα δίπολο λ/2, του οποίου το κάτω ήμισυ έχει αντικατασταθεί από τα ράντιαλς, που δεν δρουν σαν ανακλών επίπεδο γείωσης (reflecting ground plane). Γιαυτό και μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με βραχέα ράντιαλς και ένα κοινό πηνίο μήκυνσης.

-Στα VHF, σε κεραίες V/U καθώς και σε multiband HF κεραίες, συνηθίζεται τα εναέρια ράντιαλς να έχουν μήκος λ/4 στη χαμηλότερη συχνότητα λειτουργίας. Ή, σε κεραίες monoband, 5% μεγαλύτερο από του μαστιγίου (ακτινοβολητή). 

-Το λ -διεθνώς ελληνικό λάμδα και όχι ..."ελ" (l), όπως κακώς λέγεται από ορισμένους και μάλιστα όχι ξένους, αλλά...έλληνες!-  :Sad:  είναι, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, το μήκος κύματος και εκφρασμένο σε m ισούται πρακτικά με 300 / την συχνότητα f σε MHz.

* L.A. Moxon, G6XN, HF Antennas for all locations, RSGB, 1st ed. 1982, 2nd ed. 1993.
Πραγματικό "ευαγγέλιο κεραιών"!. Έχω και τις 2 εκδόσεις. Και μάλιστα την 1η την είχα αγοράσει -και εμβριθώς  μελετήσει- πολύ πριν καταφέρω να πάρω την πολυπόθητη ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια :Smile: .

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Αγαπητέ φίλε Αντώνη 
Σε ευχαριστώ για το προσωπικό μήνυμα, αν και το θέμα δεν έχει προσωπικό χαρακτήρα και μπορεί άνετα να συζητηθεί δημόσια. Η ερασιτεχνική ενασχόληση με τη λήψη δεν έχει τον χαρακτήρα της παρανομίας, όπως συμβαίνει με την ερασιτεχνική εκπομπή στις ραδιοφωνικές ζώνες, που δυστυχώς επικρατεί στη χώρα μας, καθώς και στο παρόν σάιτ. Κάποτε αυτό γινόταν αναγκαστικά, όταν ο δρόμος προς τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό ήταν κλειστός. Σήμερα όμως, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται πραγματικά δεν είναι δύσκολο να αποκτήσει την άδεια του ραδιοερασιτέχνη και να βγαίνει νόμιμα και επώνυμα στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ζώνες. Όπως γινόταν και γίνεται σε όλες τις πολιτισμένες χώρες. 
Για να έλθω στην ουσία της ερώτησής σου, ο δέκτης υπερανάδρασης (superregenerative receiver) είναι μια πολύ απλή διάταξη που μπορεί να κατασκευασθεί εύκολα, με πολύ λίγα υλικά. Το απλούστερο σχέδιο δεν είναι παρά ένας ταλαντωτής 1 τρανζίστορ ή FET. Έχω κατασκευάσει τέτοιους δέκτες εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, με σχέδια από τα περιοδικά Τεχνική Εκλογή, Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα, Practical Wireless κλπ. και άκουγα με επιτυχία την αεροπορική μπάντα, χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία. Eπίσης έχω δημοσιεύσει την κατασκευή ενός τέτοιου δέκτη στο περιοδικό "Ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνίες".
Αν ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο για homewbrew (ή DIY) airband ( ή VHF) superregen rcvr, θα βρεις πολλά τέτοια σχέδια καθώς και κιτ. 
Σε συγχαίρω για το ζωηρό και αληθινό ερασιτεχνικό ενδιαφέρον σου και σου εύχομαι να γίνεις και εσύ ραδιοερασιτέχνης. 
Σε πληροφορώ δε ότι και εγώ κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησα, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι. Και μάλιστα σαν εντελώς αυτοδίδακτος, αφού ούτε το επάγγελμά μου, ούτε οι σπουδές μου έχουν κάποια άμεση ή έμμεση σχέση με το χόμπυ.
Φιλικά 
Κώστας, SV1AIA

----------


## darthtony

καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. σκέφτομαι να ανοίξξω τον δέκτη και να συνδέσω ένα βύσμα (τη ψίχα στη κεραία και το πλέγμα στη γείωση-όπου βρώ-)
ώστε να χρησιμποιήσω τη κεραία ραδιοφώνου που έχει η πολυκατοικοία. (δεν πειράζει που εχει ενισχυτή ε?)

----------


## kpantelis14

Καλησπέρα :ο τύπος για να φτιάξω ενά διάολο στα vhf έιναι 75:συχνότητα=.........

----------


## Satcom

> Καλησπέρα :ο τύπος για να φτιάξω ενά διάολο στα vhf έιναι 75:συχνότητα=.........




Αγαπητέ για διαόλους αλλού, εμείς είμαστε αγγελικό φόρουμ. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να φτιάξω μια τέτοια κεραία αλλά για 136-150 MHz,γίνεται;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Από το τύπο 75:136=0.55 Άρα τόσο θα είναι το μήκος του κατακόρυφου καλωδίου κ τα radials ποσό θα είναι;

----------


## antonis_p

> Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να φτιάξω μια τέτοια κεραία αλλά για 136-150 MHz,γίνεται;



Φυσικά και γίνεται





> Από το τύπο 75:136=0.55 Άρα τόσο θα είναι το μήκος του κατακόρυφου καλωδίου κ τα radials ποσό θα είναι;



Βάλε την κεντρική συχνότητα που σε ενδιαφέρει. Τα radials είναι τόσο όσο και το radiator

http://www.procato.com/calculator-wavelength-frequency/

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Φυσικά και γίνεται
> 
> 
> 
> Βάλε την κεντρική συχνότητα που σε ενδιαφέρει. Τα radials είναι τόσο όσο και το radiator
> 
> http://www.procato.com/calculator-wavelength-frequency/



Ευχαριστω.Τα radials να είναι 4 ή 3;

----------


## antonis_p

> Ευχαριστω.Τα radials να είναι 4 ή 3;



Συνηθίζεται να τοποθετούν 3 ή 4 αλλά επειδή το θέμα των radials είναι μεγάλο,
σου λέω πως δεν υπάρχει κανόνας, έχω δει και με 1.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Συνηθίζεται να τοποθετούν 3 ή 4 αλλά επειδή το θέμα των radials είναι μεγάλο,
> σου λέω πως δεν υπάρχει κανόνας, έχω δει και με 1.



Οκ.Τελικα την έφτιαξα και την σύνδεσα μέσω του φορητού ασυρμάτου αλλά η λήψη παραμένει ίδια δεν βελτιώθηκε.Μηπως ξέρεις στους πόσους μεγάκυκλους εκπέμπει το ράδιο Ολυμπία στα vhf;

----------


## antonis_p

> Οκ.Τελικα την έφτιαξα και την σύνδεσα μέσω του φορητού ασυρμάτου αλλά η λήψη παραμένει ίδια δεν βελτιώθηκε.Μηπως ξέρεις στους πόσους μεγάκυκλους εκπέμπει το ράδιο Ολυμπία στα vhf;



Αυτό εννοείς; http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/greek/meteor...mpes_naytilias

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Αυτό εννοείς; http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/greek/meteor...mpes_naytilias



Αυτο εννοώ.Ευχαριστώ.

----------

